# Seeking Property in Indiana, Ohio or Kentucky



## 377403 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello,

We are currently searching for a small homestead in either Indiana, Ohio, or Kentucky. Ideally 3 or more acres with a small home that is at least livable. Would ideally like to be near (within 1/2 hour drive) of a conservative Mennonite-type community. Some maple or shagbark hickory trees would be a plus. Seeking to stay under 60K.

If anyone knows of anything up for sale, could you please respond? 

SH


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

In the switzerland/ ohio county indiana area land is still fairly cheap and amish/ mennonite are becoming more and more in that area.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Large Mennonite and Amish community around Montgomery, IN as well.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

southernharmony said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are currently searching for a small homestead in either Indiana, Ohio, or Kentucky. Ideally 3 or more acres with a small home that is at least livable. Would ideally like to be near (within 1/2 hour drive) of a conservative Mennonite-type community. Some maple or shagbark hickory trees would be a plus. Seeking to stay under 60K.
> 
> ...


Check Adams County or Highland County or Stark County in Ohio. 
Check Mississinewa, Indiana or Switzerland County, IN. 
Check Christian County or Allen County in KY.

LuLu


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh, I forgot Flemingsburg, KY.

LuLu


----------



## goatchops (Dec 3, 2003)

We have a 6 acre place in Allen, Michigan (about 15 miles North of Indiana/Ohio border) Cca 1890 brick farmhouse, 2 garages and a cinder block barn. Pad for mobile home about 1/3 woods & 2/3 pastures, a few dozen mature maple trees, within range to some of the largest Amish/Mennonite communities in the U.S. We plan to list in a couple months and depending on the amount of work we do to get on the market it'll be possible to come in at or under your budget.

You may pm me if interested- Good luck in your search.


----------



## 377403 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for all of your responses - sorry for my delay in response, I couldn't remember nor reset my password.

Actually, I have a pretty good idea of where the plain communities are located, I just need help locating affordable housing near one of them .

If anyone has a lead, I'd be most appreciative. 

Thank you,

Southern Harmony

PS - Goatchops, I sent you a PM.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

In SW Ohio, West Union is the the close city to the Amish communities., or Adams County.

You can Google the rest. (Zillow, Realtor, etc.)


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, this listing is within a half hour of the Amish/Mennonite community, and has a bit more acreage, but some woods I think:
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4862-S-State-Road-59_Linton_IN_47441_M34343-70270
Hopefully they are negotiable on price, a nice old farmhouse.


----------

